# Unsuccessful pigeon hunt :(



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

When out walking the dog this morning, it was a beautiful morning and enjoyed myself even though missed a lot of chances on pigeons that seemed to outsmart me, took my natural hunting catty as always (It hasn't got the gum rubber on it now as shown in the pic, it got double TBG), also saw 2 rabbits that I wasn't prepared for so missed them also  better luck next time.

-Epic


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

beautyful pictures and better luck next time, mate!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Theres always next time mate, out myself in an hour, hopefully have more luck than yourself lol

Nice catty by the way


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I can swear I see a bunny in one of those pics flipping you off while hopping away . Don't worry, you will be ready to wipe away their smug faces next time

Nice nat, by the way

LGD


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shots epic! Keep plugging.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

All of the above said it right  ...glad you were still able to glean some enjoyment from your walk though...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's why they call it hunting and not killing have had my share of hunts like that to.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

A walk in the fresh air with the dog is always good even if you didnt nab anything hunting. Im going out for a long walk soon and its -10 F out today so its relatively warm and gotta take advantage of it.. Hand warmers to keep the bands somewhat warm.

Nice pics. by the way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, as others have said, that's the way it goes. For me the joy is being out and the act of hunting itself ... it is often the activity itself that is rewarding. If game gets away, then you will have game for a future hunt.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

> it was a beautiful morning and enjoyed myself


That's what matters!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheer everyone 

-Epic


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice Pics

i often just go for a walk in the fields with the gun over one shoulder and a catty in the pocket, i can come back without having shot either.

Just been out there is good enough for me .... i have a motto , "If its Not For The Pot,Its Not Getting Shot" ... There are only 3 exceptions, Squirrel , Magpie and rat.

Nick


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice pictures, I took a similar walk this morning and OMG that wind!!! I had two woodies parked up on a branch at about 50ft they were defiantly kill shots the gusts currently around 60mph were visibly affecting the left/right drift of the shot I have never felt wind like this in the UK (out of all nature the wind terrifies me the most .. so destructive.)


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Nice pictures, I took a similar walk this morning and OMG that wind!!! I had two woodies parked up on a branch at about 50ft they were defiantly kill shots the gusts currently around 60mph were visibly affecting the left/right drift of the shot I have never felt wind like this in the UK (out of all nature the wind terrifies me the most .. so destructive.)


Well done mate  sounds rather breeze 

-Epic


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

EpicAussie888 said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, I took a similar walk this morning and OMG that wind!!! I had two woodies parked up on a branch at about 50ft they were defiantly kill shots the gusts currently around 60mph were visibly affecting the left/right drift of the shot I have never felt wind like this in the UK (out of all nature the wind terrifies me the most .. so destructive.)
> ...


My bad *would have been kill shots the wind took the shots wild.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice pics, beautiful!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> EpicAussie888 said:
> 
> 
> > BCluxor said:
> ...


Arrr I see, well, good effort anyway being outdoors is great fun in itself.

-Epic


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way cool aussie


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

happens to the best of us.


----------

